# Ode to the IOMSP Co Ltd



## Manxman 52 (May 9, 2010)

(Sad)REMEMBER THIS???



I'm lying here in Douglas,

once again I did not sail, ... 

The island has no papers and 





Marksies bread's gone stale, 

I'm a brand new ship from Holland 

and Ben-My-Chree's my name.... 

I'm the slowest ship they ever built 

and I've other claims to fame.... 



I watch my little sister, 

The Lady pass me by.

She's on her way to Liverpool, 

so why the hell can't I?

She's 25 years my senior 

and only half my size, 

But I mustn't go out there today, 

for fear I might capsize.



I see the yachts out in the bay, 

with their sails unfurled, 

My chairman's told my passengers 

I can sail throughout the world.

To Tokyo or to Sydney or even Santa Fe,

But Liverpool or Heysham are just too far away.



I lie here in the harbour, 

feeling so uneasy, 

My sailing's have been cancelled 

because it is too breezy.

I'm storm bound here in Douglas 

and on my berth I lie, 

It really is embarrassing 

as a canoe goes paddling by.



I've got another sister, 

she's called a SuperCat, 

She takes day-trippers to Liverpool, 

but does not bring them back.

The Lady comes to the rescue, 

she always is on call, 

I avoid these situations 

by not leaving port at all!



Now we've got a little system, 

it really is unique, 

It protects us from the elements 

when the weather is too bleak, 

My captain lights a candle 

and hangs it from my railings, 

And if the wind doth blow it out 

he cancels all my sailings


----------

